# Don't plant anubias??



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I have an anubias plant in the corner of my 10-gal. I've messed with it and tried to keep it anchored by burying the root in gravel. I just read that you're not supposed to plant it. Whaaa? Is this true? What am I supposed to do with it, let it just float around?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You're not supposed to bury the rhizome, that's the brown/black ball thingy that all the roots connect to. You can bury the roots, not the rhizome. 

You don't tie it to anything?


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You don't tie it to anything?


Nope... I guess I never thought of that. I have quite a small tank and I don't know what I'd tie it to!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Get some driftwood, and tie it with some brown sewing string. 

Or you could get a rock but make sure it's safe for your aquarium.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Micho said:


> Get some driftwood, and tie it with some brown sewing string.
> 
> Or you could get a rock but make sure it's safe for your aquarium.


Hm, okay. 

Geez. This tank is getting crowded. I want a bigger tank already, it's only been 5 months!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I know right? I've been wanting to get a big 20g long tank, but I have no place in my house, and no money as well.

My four tanks need some work on as it is, maybe some day in the future.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I got mine tied to driftwood, but if you want it to stay about buried you can tie it to a small rock to weigh it down and partially bury the rock without burying the rhizome. It's the long growing horizontal bit that the stems are growing out of on top, and the roots are growing under it. None of mine have a round brown/black rhizome nor have I seen a anubia with one like Lebron is saying though, they're green like the stems.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You could always tie it to craftmesh and then bury the mesh, and let the rhizome hang out on the surface. I bought a medium piece of Mopani for my 5 gal, and just tucked the rhizome into the perfect little crevice in the wood. I tied the end on with fishing line so it wouldn't slip off.

There ARE nano-sized driftwood out there, you just have to look. I found my 5" "tree" on eBay, and a slew of listings for pieces of wood on Etsy, eBay, and plenty of Cholla/Choya on Aquabid (I just don't trust my frog not to somehow get himself stuck)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

You could always just just keep the root buried a little too. Eventually they won't move. I have three in my 29 gallon. One is on wood and is tiny, one is medium small and just kinda stuck in the gravel and then I have one that is growing like crazy just stuck in the gravel as well. It's leaves are the size of my palm and its reached the top of my 29 >>;;


----------



## scifisarah (Mar 24, 2013)

I got my daughter some Goody brand clear hair tie rubber bands and use those to attach them to things. You can just put one loop around and it is clear so not visible.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Graceful said:


> .... What am I supposed to do with it, let it just float around?


*Exactly*...... As hide/hammock/shade, there is no one plant that is better. Pretty, too, low-light and almost indestructible.


----------

